# Come checkout or newest batch of peptides 99%+ pure



## aminoman74 (Jan 6, 2012)

Come and try out our newest batch of peptides there 99% + pure.
if you have any doupt about our purity we have paper work to prove out products.if you have any questions or need paper work just pm me and ill help you out with it.

Thanks from team pepsource


----------



## bootnec (Jan 15, 2012)

hi aminoman,i tried pm-ing you but i have insufficent post count.

im looking for igf either des or long 3.my source cannot supply it atm.


is your product genuine igf??.i only ask as im based in the uk and advertising is banned on boards there but there is always products with very similar claims with names refering to more well known products.


kind regards,

grant.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice.  i'll be in within the week.

BJ


----------



## Peptide Source (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello bootnec, all of our products are genuine. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 16, 2012)

We have very pure peptides.You will love them to research with.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2012)

I have used Ipam so far, it is extremely good; becoming a rep was a no brainer.


----------

